# Invisible fence



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

As some of you know, we will be moving to Florida next year. I actually spend the winters in Florida now. When we move down there full-time, I will have both of our dogs with us--Dixie, our Cairn and Coco, our Maltese. Our house is on the Intracoastal Waterway, and that means we have a seawall, and then the big water right there. I don't really want to put up a fence. The only fence we could put up is a wrought iron fence, so at 4 pounds, Coco could get through it anyway. We never leave Coco outside by herself, but if we are in the pool or just sitting out, I don't want to take the chance that she could wander out by the seawall. Dixie is a larger dog, and she does stay outside sometimes by herself. I guess I am just wondering if anyone has used an invisible fence with a Maltese. This picture will show you how close we are to the water. It is a bit scary for my baby, Coco. 

[attachment=25910:swimming_pool.jpg]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> As some of you know, we will be moving to Florida next year. I actually spend the winters in Florida now. When we move down there full-time, I will have both of our dogs with us--Dixie, our Cairn and Coco, our Maltese. Our house is on the Intracoastal Waterway, and that means we have a seawall, and then the big water right there. I don't really want to put up a fence. The only fence we could put up is a wrought iron fence, so at 4 pounds, Coco could get through it anyway. We never leave Coco outside by herself, but if we are in the pool or just sitting out, I don't want to take the chance that she could wander out by the seawall. Dixie is a larger dog, and she does stay outside sometimes by herself. I guess I am just wondering if anyone has used an invisible fence with a Maltese. This picture will show you how close we are to the water. It is a bit scary for my baby, Coco.
> 
> [attachment=25910:swimming_pool.jpg][/B]


Wow--what a gorgeous location! I have no idea about the invisible fence--will be interesting to hear responses. A possible alternative--what if you just fenced in an area that extended out your back door that the doggies could go in. It wouldn't include the pool or coastal wall, but it wouldn't have to because they'd have their own area. I think even with an invisible fence I'd be afraid of them accidentally falling right over it like if they were running or playing nearby. I wouldn't want them anywhere near it.

Can we move in with you :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know how expensive these are but the frameless ones always look good on tv:

Glass Fence

It's an australia company, but I'm sure they have something like this in Florida.

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That glass wall looks wonderful, but who's going to keep it clean?
lol


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=424590
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. :biggrin: We feel so blessed to have such a beautiful view for retirement. There is no area where we could do what you suggest. Our houses have patio areas out the back door with loggias, and we have very specific things we can do in our neighborhood. We can use a wrought iron fence along the sea wall or have nothing. Our yard is fenced on 3 sides with wrought iron fencing, but I don't worry about that part. Coco would never go that direction. She likes being near us, and the side yards have so much figus hedge that she couldn't get through all of it on the sides. If it were just our Cairn, I wouldn't worry, as I don't think an electric fence would particularly bother her. She weighs a lot more than Coco does--25 lbs. Okay, we got her from an approved breeder on the AKC site for Cairns, but she grew much larger than most Cairns. I guess it happens. However, Coco is the small side of standard Maltese, so I worry more about her if we do the invisible fence.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> That glass wall looks wonderful, but who's going to keep it clean?
> lol[/B]



I never thought of that. :smilie_tischkante: Oh, well, it looks pretty in pictures.  

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mary Ann, I see some grass between the pool and wall. Is there some small shrubs you could plant that would block Coco's getting to the wall without
really obstructing your view?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> That glass wall looks wonderful, but who's going to keep it clean?
> lol[/B]


I was just thinking about how great that was, and then I read this, Brit. Heck, I can't even keep all my windows clean. You are right. Who does keep that clean? I hope someone mentions about the electric fence and a really small dog. 

My brother had an invisible fence for their Sheltie, as their neighborhood doesn't allow any fencing. Once she found out her boundaries, they no longer had to use the collar. I am wondering if that might be how this would go, but I worry about the affect (or is that effect) on a really small dog.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=424603
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. There's got to be neighbors, etc., that have small kids or animals that have the same dilemma. Can you call the town/city hall or whoever is in charge of those issues and ask what other options you'd have? Wouldn't wrought iron work if you had the posts close enough to each other? there's got to be lots of types of wrought iron fences--or are they specific on which type of wrought iron you can put up? Even though you say you don't want to put up a fence I'd do it for the sake of my sanity, I think. Electric fences give me the heebie-jeebies, lol. Not for a medium or big dog, but for a small dog....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Mary Ann, I see some grass between the pool and wall. Is there some small shrubs you could plant that would block Coco's getting to the wall without
> really obstructing your view?[/B]



True, there is some area of grass between the pool and sea wall. It is probably about 6 feet or so, even though you can't tell in that picture. The problem is that we have a sidewalk which goes to the dock area. She can walk right down to the dock, which she has done with us right there with her, and she could fall off the dock. We really have the same situation at the lake house, but we are only there on the weekends, so it isn't that big of a deal, as we always have her on a leash out back. When we are living in a house full-time, it is going to be a major problem. People with small kids tend to put up the wrought iron fences, but that won't help Coco because she can get through one. Rambling on, as this seems like real problem to me.   Sooo, has anyone used an invisible fence? LOL!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=424632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some FAQs from the Invisible Fence company itself. There's a question on there about small breed dogs and safety and they claim it's totally safe: http://www.invisiblefence.com/product_solu...t_FAQs/pets.asp


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't have any advice, but wanted to say I'm so jealous!!! What a beautiful location to retire to!!! Congrats to you! :aktion033:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are some FAQs from the Invisible Fence company itself. There's a question on there about small breed dogs and safety and they claim it's totally safe: http://www.invisiblefence.com/product_solu...t_FAQs/pets.asp
[/QUOTE]

Thank you. Isn't this like everything else you buy? They say it is fine, even though it might not be. I think this may be what we do, unless I hear from someone that it isn't good for little babies. It scares me for a little one, but the fear of her falling in that water is even more. She doesn't stray far from us, but one time is all it takes, and the only way to get up is a ladder. I know she can't climb a ladder, and I hate to have her in a vest every time I have her outside without a leash. If that is what it takes, I will do that. Frankly, I can't imagine jumping in the Intracoastal to grab her out of there. YUCK!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd be nervous about Coco damaging her trachea if she had to wear the collar all the time.

Did you see the pictures Stacy posted when she was visting her sister last month? She put these neat cloth frisbee-like things around the girls' necks so they couldn't get through the wrought iron fence. I'd go with something like that myself.


[attachment=25914:lucycaddy.jpg]


[attachment=25915:lucycaddy2.jpg]


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

In Lincoln, Nebraska (where I live), it's illegal to use invisible fencing as a sole means of containment. The reason that it's illegal is that it's not totally fool proof. I'm fully convinced that if Josie saw a rabbit running on the other side of the fence-line, she'd take the shock so she could chase the bunny. That would be my concern with using invisible fencing to keep Coco out of the water. If you were on the other side, and she got excited, she could decide to chance the shock to get to you. 

Another option is a long tether attached to her harness. That way she can have fairly free movement outside, but is safe from the dock and seawall. We used a tether for my sister's cocker spaniel for years and she got to be really good at getting herself untangled from the deck posts.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow how beautiful! You do have a dilemma though. Perri hates the water, he won't even get close to the edge of the pool, but if Coco is more curious, I can see why you'd be worried. If I were in that situation though I think I'd just keep her inside if I was in the pool and couldn't pay attention to her. If not that than an ex-pen set up on the patio. Personally I wouldn't want to use one of those collars, I think Perri would freak out. If you do though, test it out on yourself first to make sure it's not too bad. I remember reading about a member here who put one of those anti-bark collars on to see, and she said it really hurt. I know it's not the same thing, but it'd still be a good idea to strap it on your wrist just to make sure.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> In Lincoln, Nebraska (where I live), it's illegal to use invisible fencing as a sole means of containment. The reason that it's illegal is that it's not totally fool proof. I'm fully convinced that if Josie saw a rabbit running on the other side of the fence-line, she'd take the shock so she could chase the bunny. That would be my concern with using invisible fencing to keep Coco out of the water. If you were on the other side, and she got excited, she could decide to chance the shock to get to you.
> 
> Another option is a long tether attached to her harness. That way she can have fairly free movement outside, but is safe from the dock and seawall. We used a tether for my sister's cocker spaniel for years and she got to be really good at getting herself untangled from the deck posts.[/B]


I've seen dogs "jump the invisible fence" here, too. My next door neighbor has one and now, supposedly, doesn't have to use it because the "dog is trained" BUT the dog has wandered out a few times. When Ollie gets really excited he loses all inhibitions, I think most/many pups do. For example, on our walks Ollie isn't distracted by much EXCEPT motorcycles--he goes bonkers when one goes by. I'd be afraid of him just losing it, if let's say, a motor boat when by--I don't think he'd care, he'd just go after it.

Coco's mom--good luck with your decision--that a toughie!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

[attachment=25919:fence.jpg]
We put up this wrought iron fence from Specrail with the doggie panel on the bottom. Abbey is not quite 5 lbs & cannot get through it. The gates however cannot have the doggie panel put on them so we bought the bronze colored spray paint from them & sprayed some chicken wire & attached it to the bottom of the gates. Works great! :smilie_daumenpos:

I was told by the pet stores & my vet that Abbey was too small for any invisible fence systems, believe me...I tried going the most inexpensive way possible but I am very happy with our choice in the end!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We have friends that have an invisible fence. Malt and Papillon. A Coyote came in and took the Pap and killed it while our friend was right there. I have heard of large dogs coming in and killing small dogs. Racoons and Possum will also go after small dogs.  I hope you go a different route!!!! The glass would be great.......anything to keep other things OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I put chicken wire all along the bottom of our fence. You can't even see it unless you're right near it. Works for us.
If you do go the invisible fence way, let us know how it works out, I'd be interested....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Our neighbors across the street have the invisible fencing and they have a 6lb Yorkie. Dolly never ever leaves their yard, but as someone said I am more concerned about predators getting in there to her even though she has a doggie door that takes her inside to the garage and house. We often have roaming cyotes around here but so far Dolly has been ok, but if it were me and my boys no way would I risk it, the fence may keep your little one from roaming but it sure won't stop visiting predators


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

There are 2 options that I know of. One if you go with the invisible fencing, they can use what they call a cat collar for dogs under 10lbs. This way there is no harm done.

The second option is if you go with wrought iron or aluminum...they make they can attatch a 1 ft border at the bottom that prohibits the small dogs from going through.

Go here and scroll down to the 2nd and 3rd option to see what I'm talking about. http://www.fence-depot.com/learnfence/safe...num-fence.shtml

Enjoy your gorgeous retirement home....the view is amazing!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My experiences with the invisible fence have been mostly pretty good. I live in the country in a subdivision with fairly large wooded lots, i.e., 5 acres, 15 acres, etc. and I'm on a cul de sac with 2 other houses. So a very low traffic, low density area. I have 2 Italian Greyhounds, a YorkiePoo and Tanner. The "fence" allows my IGs the freedom to run as fast as they can without getting in the road. IG people will tell you IGs will breech an invsible fence, but I have not seen that with mine. We blocked off the swampy area where it's rather snakey, so I am real comfortable with those two outside by themselves & have never had a problem wtih them running off. For those of you who are not familiar with the i/fence, the dogs wear a receiver on their collar that beeps when they approach the wire. If they continue to approach the wire, the beeping intensity increases, if they keep on, then they receive a mild zap. I know it sounds awful to "shock" a dog, but first of all, the correction level can be adjusted, obviously ours is on low, and secondly, dogs are smart. When they hear the beep, they back off, and it's not like they are shocked every time they're outside. Tanner doesn't wear a collar because he is so small and quite honestly, the receiver is big and heavy if you only weigh a few pounds! I am always with Tanner when he's outside. However, once or twice I have put the collar on him because he went into the swamp and out in the road, and I'll tell you I just hated doing it. That receiver just seemed so big & heavy and he is so little and precious! But I would hate even worse if something bit him or hit him. So he wore the receiver a few days, then I took it and have not had a problem with baby going places he shouldn't. Also, Tanner is a follower, he goes where he sees the other two dogs go, and they don't go in the road or the swamp. 

Having said all that, YorkiePoo is a whole 'nother story. Getting zapped doesn't bother her a bit, her fur is fairly thick, and again, the zap fairly mild and if she sees something interesting, she'll take off. Most of the time, she sticks pretty close to us and as hot as it's been, she wants to do her business and get back inside to the a/c. 

So that's my experience with the fence. I know people have strong feelings about it and I understand. But it works well for me.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I live in Ocean Ridge Florida in the winter (near Delray Beach, below West Palm Beach) and I LOVe LOVE LOVE my invisible fence. I have two fur babies Hercules in 2 1/2 and Athena is 2. Hercules is a roamer and he was attracted to car wheels as well. The invisble fence has put an end to all that. I have it at my summer home (12 acres) on Martha's Vineyard, Ma. as well.

In florida the fence surrounds my entire lot including the intercoastal side. I was really worried about them falling in before I got the fence. My entire set up is like this:

The doggie door from the tv room leads to the screened porch, the screen porch has another doggie door that leads to a small fenced area that I landscaped just for them. I used the 2ft fencing, then I planted a short hedge to hide the fence. This way I can sit on my porch and see the intercoastal just above this 2-3 foot horizon and the pups can come in and out of the a.c. as they please. 

In addition I have their invisible collars on and if they jump the small fence or if they come with me to get the paper or follow the ups guy out front, they CANNOT get off my property. They have never tried in the 18 months I've had it.

On Martha's Vineyard they have been temped by other dogs, by bunnies and skunk and have NEVER breeched the fencline. They run to the edge of the fenceline and stop and bark to defend their territory, it's really funny. They won't even try it if they don't have the collars on. As for being taken by large dogs or other animals, my dogs always have a way into the house (via doggie doors) at all times. If there were some freak occurance with other anmals they will no doubt run like heck into the house!

Anyway, I couldn't live without the fence now that I have it. You can pm me for more details if you want.

ALso, they fence installers adjust the voltage of the collar and the distance of the jolt to your particular needs. The training takes about a week and it's easy as heck. Yes, the dogs have to get one shock to teach them, and they never forget it. Come to think of it I don't think my Athena never got a shock, she's just too smart and wouldn't breech the line. She KNEW something was up and refused to go through it, not for me, not for treats, not for nothin honey!! The first part of the training takes them to the line and when they hear a buzz you pull them back on the leash, so there is a warning sound first and they learn to obey it.

ok, that's all, I think I covered most of it. good luck, mary anna


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

love the veiw
we had the same problem 
we built a new wrought iron gate and bella kept getting threw it hubby had to change the size 3 times :w00t: we just added more design to it and it looks great I suggest the wrought iron and make the bars really close together if your codes will let you we also 
had to put up some ( it sound ugly But believe it or not you don't even see it Hog wire across the fence between the neighbors yard planted some vines and walla! looks like its been there forever good luck


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Our neighbors across the street have the invisible fencing and they have a 6lb Yorkie. Dolly never ever leaves their yard, but as someone said I am more concerned about predators getting in there to her even though she has a doggie door that takes her inside to the garage and house. We often have roaming cyotes around here but so far Dolly has been ok, but if it were me and my boys no way would I risk it, the fence may keep your little one from roaming but it sure won't stop visiting predators [/B]


Thank you all for your input on this situation. Just so you know, we are fenced on 3 sides, so I am not at all worried about an animal entering our yard. We have to be fenced because of the pool. The fencing on 2 sides has a huge ficus hedge all along both sides, as well as fencing. My concern is only the seawall which isn't fenced, but large animals can't get into our yard unless they want to swim in and climb a ladder. LOL! And, I never just leave Coco in the yard by herself. I just didn't want to have to worry about the seawall while we are out there. Thank you again for your input.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Hi,
> 
> I live in Ocean Ridge Florida in the winter (near Delray Beach, below West Palm Beach) and I LOVe LOVE LOVE my invisible fence. I have two fur babies Hercules in 2 1/2 and Athena is 2. Hercules is a roamer and he was attracted to car wheels as well. The invisble fence has put an end to all that. I have it at my summer home (12 acres) on Martha's Vineyard, Ma. as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I guess I'll just have to drive down and get Coco, no need to worry about that fench :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I guess I'll just have to drive down and get Coco, no need to worry about that fench :smrofl: :smrofl:
> 
> Chloe & Debra[/B]



Hahaha..I called first dibs :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=424812
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll offer my free poolside puppysitting services.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i read somewhere that the featherweight collar is only recommended for dogs over 5lbs, one set for dogs over 8lbs.. 
that's what kept me from purchasing the product.
they say it's safe for small breeds, but i can't find on that site the size/weight regulations.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a BEAUTIFUL view!!! :wub:


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

The only problem I would have with an invisible fence, is that it really isn't 100% protection. You may have to worry about other animals coming into your yard, and I think that they can even malfunction from time to time. 
I am not sure if the collar would do any trachea damage. Especially if you are not using it to attach to a leash. 

I would go with a wrought iron fence that was small enough to prevent Coco from squeezing through. However, this is only my opinion. If you feel comfortable with an invisible fence, go for it. I do know people who have them who have never had a problem.  

By the way, beautiful property!!!


----------

